# Mode 1? Mode 2? What's the diff?



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Title pretty much says it -- I've been considering a DX5E for R/C live steam control, but I really don't understand all the options and their usefulness. Specifically, a lot of the product descriptions for various transmitters talk about being "Mode 1 Only" or "Mode 2 Only". Can anybody explain what that means? (Or even better, point me to a newbie's introduction to 2.4 GHz transmitters?)

Thanks,


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

As you can see from the above, the throttle stick (proportional from down to up) and the Elevator swap sides. 


Mode 2 is predominant in the US, while Mode 1 is favored in the UK, Australia. Sometimes you can buy a Mode 1 or 2 transmitter and convert it to the other via dis assembly and moving a few parts around.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

From the Horizon Hobby web site(they seem to have a lot to do with the Spectrum line) 
Mode I versus Mode II with pictures. 
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Articles/Article.aspx?ArticleID=2105


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary - almost every transmitter I've seen in the USA is Mode 2. It doesn't really matter all that much as you can plug any servo into any channel on the receiver, thereby controlling it with whichever transmitter gimbal corresponds to that channel. I have mine set up so the throttle is on the right (fore-aft) and the Johnson Bar on the left (fore-aft) with the whistle on the left (side-side). I pulled the back of the transmitter and removed the centering spring on the right gimbal (fore-aft), then made a brass strap to keep a small amount of tension so it doesn't flop around, similar to that on the left throttle. It's a super easy mod to make and you'll completely understand it once you pull the back off your transmitter and see it. 

You can also leave the throttle on the left if you prefer and use a center-off switch for the Johnson bar, avoiding the mod altogether. Many do. Since Accucraft locos with their simplified valve gear can't be "notched back", it doesn't really make any difference. Others leave the throttle on the left and manually keep pressure on the right gimbal for direction. I just personally prefer things the way I have them set up.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow guys, thanks for all the quick replies -- now I get it! I guess I should aim at Mode 2 if I ever decide to get into aircraft (Shh.. don't tell SWMTP). But as Dwight says, unless I plan to put wings on my steamers, the practical results will depend on what servo gets plugged into what channel!

I'll be asking more questions, doubtless, as I get into more trouble! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

But as Dwight says, unless I plan to put wings on my steamers, the practical results will depend on what servo gets plugged into what channel!Actually, the same thing applies to aircraft, helos, and cars (or even robots). Neither the transmitter nor the receiver actually "knows" nor cares what servo it talks to on which channel or what that servo is connected to - or if a servo is even present at all for that matter. If you move a gimbal or throw a switch on the transmitter, it sends a radio signal instruction packet to the receiver, which in turn tells a certain channel output to move to a certain proportional position and remain there until further instructions. What happens after that depends entirely upon what is connected to that channel, and is beyond the capability of either the transmitter or receiver to discern.


----------

